# Small male & larger female breeding possible?



## Tsin21 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi! Will it be possible to breed a small male & a larger female betta? I have a male royal blue DT (around 1 inch body length) and I have just bought a female marble hmpk (around 1.25 inch body length). I'm planning to breed them but I'm hesitant because the male is on the smaller side.


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm interested to see what others say, so I'm going to sub!


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes it is possible, but depends on many factors... Is the female too eggy for the male? (Double tails are typically shorter than other tail types, may have difficulty completely wrapping around an extremely eggy female.)
Sometimes larger females don't "accept" smaller males as a breeding partner and they fight.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 RickyTan.
Make sure they (both) want to breed. If they flirt during the first hour, they will eventually spawn. 
However, as Ricky stated, they might not wrap properly (genitals not aligned) thus not all eggs fertilized.


----------



## Tsin21 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I will be conditioning them for a week or two then see what happens.


----------



## Tsin21 (Aug 30, 2017)

I tried yesterday but it was no success. I've put the male first in the breeding tank then floated the female for about an hour. The male didn't even flair and tries to move away and hide whenever the female flairs. I guess the male was afraid of the female which wasn't the case when I showed him my other female red veiltail.


----------

